# giving a home to a rat in need feels really good :) new baby ~



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

well, as you guys know, i lost my little blue guy a few days ago to a sudden and unexplainable death... so i was again looking for a third to add to the crew. i was NOT, however, expecting to find one this soon.

i was browsing through my local classified site today when i saw a short ad about "baby white hairless rats " for $5, so i called, curious to see what it was all about. my byb detector was going off, but it turns out this was a typical story of a female bought at a pet store that popped out babies two weeks later. as it also turned out, they were not white nor hairless, but beige (ruby eyes) double rexes... i corrected her on that, but they were still ADORABLE, 5 1/2 weeks old. they needed to be adopted out asap, so i got this little boy... and i am sooo in love. he is in seemingly perfect health, nice and plump with no ailments or respiratory issues. i have never seen a double rex/hairless rat in person before and he is the softest little thing ever. it's so difficult to let him settle in, i just wanna touch him haha  i know the best thing to do is get two babies (as i have 2 sub-adults already) but my main cage space doesn't really permit 4 rats  

it's time for naming help again, though!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

He is so cute! Congrats. I have also never felt a double rex.

You have the 680? It's not so bad for 4 rats, but I have only ever had either 4 girls in it, or mixed genders. Larger rats may pose a different situation.

As for names, are you looking for a theme?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks! and yeah, i have the 680, but my boys are fairly big, and make quite a mess in it as it is. i think 4 would be too much, i don't want to have to clean it every other day haha. i don't have a name theme or anything, but just looking for something that goes nicely with benjamin and bernard, so nothing like... cookie, you know.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Barnabus? Haha, sorry, bit of a flashback to a childhood book there.  Hmm, Bailey perhaps? Or if you're not set on "B" names, Dexter is a pretty cute name.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Benedict ;D


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

If mom was a normal furred rat (not rex) then your baby could be a genetic hairless rather than a double rex. My hairless boy was fuzzy for quite a while and even still has peachfuzz around his head. He is a genetic hairless as both parents were standard fur and so were all the littermates.

Your guy is totally cute regardless. Congrats.


----------

